# New Kindle



## Kaellpae (May 11, 2012)

I have a new Kindle coming in when the morning finally comes. I don't have any ebooks to fill it out and I don't currently have a reading list.

Any suggestions to add to my fantasy palate?


----------



## ArielFingolfin (May 11, 2012)

Gillian Bradshaw's Arthurian trilogy is great. It's about the rise and fall of the Arthurian empire, and I love her storytelling style. I'll read them over and over.


----------



## Kelise (May 11, 2012)

My favourites are simply Brandon Sanderson (Mistborn series is perfect to start with), Scott Lynch and Patrick Rothfuss. 

The Final Empire (Mistborn #1) by Brandon Sanderson: The Final Empire (Mistborn, #1) by Brandon Sanderson - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists

The Lies of Locke Lamora (The Gentleman Bastards #1) by Scott Lynch: The Lies of Locke Lamora (Gentleman Bastard, #1) by Scott Lynch - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists

The Name of the Wind (The Kingkiller Chronicles #1) by Patrick Rothfuss: The Name of the Wind (Kingkiller Chronicle, #1) by Patrick Rothfuss - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists


----------



## Steerpike (May 11, 2012)

Depends on what you like.

Add some Guy Gavriel Kay.

Add Glenn Cook's Black Company books.

Add Steven Brust (I particularly like the Dragaeran histories, like The Phoenix Guard).

You might try Steven Erikson's Gardens of the Moon.


----------



## Kaellpae (May 11, 2012)

starconstant said:


> My favourites are simply Brandon Sanderson (Mistborn series is perfect to start with), Scott Lynch and Patrick Rothfuss.
> 
> The Final Empire (Mistborn #1) by Brandon Sanderson: The Final Empire (Mistborn, #1) by Brandon Sanderson - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists
> 
> ...



Funny thing is. Those are all three series that I've been wanting to start, but I keep forgetting the names of them. I'll add them to my wish list.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

